# 2007 Hauntforum TOT kids



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought it would be cool to show your kid's costumes during Halloween. This is my girlfriend's girl, who we call Nanna. She is Scary Princess. What did your kids look like?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My nephew really wanted to be Darth Vader but a good mask was out of the budget so I convenced him to be Darth Maul instead. I didn't want to get the makeup too close to his eyes so it looks a bit Al Jolsony, but he had a blast.

"OK Joey... look mean... GRRRRRR!"









Oh, and DT, your gal's little one is adorable! Even when she's evil!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok go here

Whats new for 2007 Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket but go to page two and my kids pics start at the bottom of page two then three and four. My 22 year old daughter Pirate, her boyfriend, Doctor. My 17 year old Alice in Wonderland, my son...um well whatever he was LOL...Me well my normal the Witch but without the green makeup this year. Then i have a few of two of my 4 dot room actors.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Seeing those makes up for all the ToT's that didn't dress up in my Aunt's neighborhood. There was one ToT who was the Scary Princess. Of course I failed to get a photo of it. Darth Maul looks pretty good. Sometimes faking it looks just as good as an elaborate replica. Captures the spirit of the thing well. WT - You take fun pictures. I like the white masks in the dot room. Good idea. Did the pink cell phone come with the Alice costume?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

My daughter went as a little pirate so of course I had to make her wagon into a pirate ship. Only thing was I decided to do this 2 days before Halloween!

I used cardboard and created a wrapper for the wagon in the shape of a ship. A broomstick was used as the mast with a pillowcase sail and a wicker flowerpot for the crows nest. Some paint and details and it was ready to go. She LOVED it! As did all our neighbours - she was the hit of the street!

Here's some pics...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome photos, cute kids!!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

DeathTouch - Very cute, even for a scary princess!

Revenant - I think you did a really good job - Why is it that even when little kids look like monsters, we still think they are cute??

Uruk-Hai - I love what you did with the wagon - great idea - and you little girl is adorable!

P.S. Sorry about the following two posts - I didn't realise that I wouldn't be able to delete them. I'm still a bit of a newbie!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Revenant said:


> My nephew really wanted to be Darth Vader but a good mask was out of the budget so I convenced him to be Darth Maul instead. I didn't want to get the makeup too close to his eyes so it looks a bit Al Jolsony, but he had a blast.
> 
> "OK Joey... look mean... GRRRRRR!"


I think you did a really good job!
Why is it that even when little kids look like monsters, we still think they are cute??

I TAKE IT THERE IS NO WAY TO DELETE THIS - PLEASE CAN SOMEONE DO SO - THANKS


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> My daughter went as a little pirate so of course I had to make her wagon into a pirate ship. Only thing was I decided to do this 2 days before Halloween!
> 
> I used cardboard and created a wrapper for the wagon in the shape of a ship. A broomstick was used as the mast with a pillowcase sail and a wicker flowerpot for the crows nest. Some paint and details and it was ready to go. She LOVED it! As did all our neighbours - she was the hit of the street!


I love what you did with the wagon - great idea - and you little girl is adorable!

I TAKE IT THERE IS NO WAY TO DELETE THIS - PLEASE CAN SOMEONE DO SO - THANKS


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

*Riley Anne*

Here is my little "monster" in her first Halloween outfit!

http://www.freewebs.com/flewellenhaunt/rileysoutfit.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Amarande said:


> Here is my little "monster" in her first Halloween outfit!
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/flewellenhaunt/rileysoutfit.htm


That is so cute!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Lizzie was a peacock. I said scary, the Mrs said cute. I guess it's a bit of both.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow everyone looks great. here is our grand daughter from this year


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. But Jay, you never answered me....why does that beautiful little girl have a toilet plunger on her head???


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

These kids are all so cute! Makes me wish my collage age kids were young again.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the peacock.
As for the little "zombie" in the "electric chair" setup - priceless. I love it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Beautiful pictures. But Jay, you never answered me....why does that beautiful little girl have a toilet plunger on her head???


Because I am trying to remove her mothers influence. And i built it while recovering from the party....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang Slightlymad,
She must have been a baaaaaad girl this year. LOL!

I have never seen that one before. I think you get special props for most original. 

Everybody,
The kids look fantastic. I wish I had a kid to dress up. Maybe I can dress one of my dog's next year.


----------

